# Qual o seu país de origem?

## leandro

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Brasileiros aparecem com bastante frequência por aqui, mas não são muitos os que postam com bastante frequência ... 

[Off]

Hoje faz exatamente 1 ano que eu instalei Gentoo pela primeira vez

[/Off]

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> [Off]
> 
> Hoje faz exatamente 1 ano que eu instalei Gentoo pela primeira vez
> 
> [/Off]

 

Puxa, você lembra a data exata??? A única coisa que eu lembro com certeza é a data de quando eu comecei no Linux, com o Mandrake 9.1, 11 de agosto desse ano. Com o Gentoo eu estou há 1 mês ou menos, eu acho.

De qualquer forma, parabéns  :Very Happy: !

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   [Off]
> 
> Hoje faz exatamente 1 ano que eu instalei Gentoo pela primeira vez
> 
> [/Off] 
> ...

 

Eu lembro, porque minha adsl foi instalada quase na mesma época ...

----------

## leandro

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> [Off]
> 
> Hoje faz exatamente 1 ano que eu instalei Gentoo pela primeira vez
> 
> [/Off]

 

Legal.. você usava alguma distribuição antes? Há quanto tempo?  :Smile: 

Eu instalei o Gentoo no dia 8 desse mês, hehehe. Antes utilizava o redhat (desde a versão 7.3, até o fedora 1).

----------

## fernandotcl

 *leandro wrote:*   

> Antes utilizava o redhat (desde a versão 7.3, até o fedora 1).

 

Muitos usuários do RH (até alguns bastante fiéis à distro) cairam fora no Fedora 1. É tão ruim assim?

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *leandro wrote:*   Antes utilizava o redhat (desde a versão 7.3, até o fedora 1). 
> 
> Muitos usuários do RH (até alguns bastante fiéis à distro) cairam fora no Fedora 1. É tão ruim assim?

 

Tenho ouvido comentarios de que há muitos bugs. Eu até ia instalar no computador do meu pai, porém visto os relatos, preferi instalar um Gentoo GRP. E está funcionando muito bem até agora.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   [Off]
> 
> Hoje faz exatamente 1 ano que eu instalei Gentoo pela primeira vez
> 
> [/Off] 
> ...

 

Usei Red Hat até a versão 7.3 ...

----------

## leandro

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muitos usuários do RH (até alguns bastante fiéis à distro) cairam fora no Fedora 1. É tão ruim assim?

 

Não achei ruim não, não tive nenhum problema enquanto a utilizei. Caí fora porque já estava pensando em mudar de distro há um tempo.. e escolhi o Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## gmichels

Uso gentoo desde junho desse ano. Antes mexia com redhat, mas nunca cheguei a ter um desktop pra trabalhar 100% linux como tenho hoje com gentoo.

Acho que nunca postei nesse forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ruina

Usei o gentoo por muito tempo no meu computador pessoal... hoje uso debian... mudei não porque gentoo é ruim e sim por necessidade de aprender sobre outras distribuições.

Mas continuo entrando no forumpara ver as novidades! Nunca achei uma distribuição com documentação tão completa quanto a do gentoo. A comunidade gentooísta está de parabéns!

Até,

-ruina.

----------

## To

Boas,

Pelos vistos os portugueses votam mas só falam os nossos irmãos do outro lado  :Wink: 

Juntando-me à conversa, a minha ditro de sempre é o redhat, comecei na 3.x até ter deixado de a usar na 7.0, que que foi mesmo uma péssima release ( a 6.2 foi a de top talves por isso as expectativas fossem grandes ). Mas já usei slack, debian e no trabalho SuSE.

Uso o gentoo desde Março deste ano, e posso dizer que estou muito contente.

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

O Red Hat parece ter sido uma distro bem popular... Acho que o fim da distro foi uma jogada estratégica da RH, mas não foi muito bem recebida. Parece que muita gente depois do fim da versão "Home" do RH passou pra outra distro.

Eu comecei com MDK 9.1, depois foi Conectiva 9, Slackware 9.1 e finalmente Gentoo 1.4. Mas já experimentei o Kurumim 2.12 também.

 *To wrote:*   

> [...]a minha ditro de sempre é o redhat, comecei na 3.x[...]

 

3.x? Quando foi isso? 1996? Fico curioso de pensar como era o Linux nos seus primeiros anos  :Smile: ...

----------

## Hal[PT]

Quando decidi começar com linux (só naquela de experimentar) queria algo fácil. Ouvi falar bem de Red Hat, ... e era para ter sido RH, mas eu queria instalar isso num 486 com CD-ROM que não era IDE/ATAPI... mas daqueles que se ligam à placa de som... e para RH não havia hipóteses de bootdisks com kernel que suportasse isso. Então tive que ir para a única distro que na altura ainda tinha tal suporte: Slackware 7.1.

Sensação maravilhosa a de instalar slack sem se saber um único comando... sem nunca ter visto nada que cheirasse a UNIX à frente! (ainda foram umas semanas a guerrear com o install...) estando RTFM quase fora de questão (net? na altura só aos fins de semana com o maravilhoso modem 33.6) foi por tentativa e erro durante muito tempo!

Já experimentei RH entretanto. As mariquices em excesso e a falta de liberdade por elas trazida metem-me aflição. Hoje em dia, se não for gentoo, é slack de certeza!

----------

## dioo

Eu também instalei o Gentoo há pouco. Usava o Mandrake 9.1, fui para o RH 9.0, Fedora e cansei... hehehe! Daí baixei o Gentoo e me firmei =)

Ae Pilla, grande time!

----------

## pilla

 *dioo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ae Pilla, grande time!

 

Eh, quase foi pra Libertadores esse ano  :Razz: 

----------

## To

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.x? Quando foi isso? 1996? Fico curioso de pensar como era o Linux nos seus primeiros anos ...

 

Já foi ah tanto tempo que nem sei o que te dizer. Acho que andava-mos no kernel 2.0.x. Quem usa-se X era considerado ghay, o mesmo acontecia para quem usa-se alguma ferramenta de configuração com interface gráfico. Alias X na altura era mesmo muito mau, lembro-me de usar o Xacelerator, uma versão pirata pq a demo só dava para 10mins.

Cada vez que percisava de compilar qq coisa estavas 1 dia inteiro à espera... bem velhos tempos..

Tó

----------

## mamsbrl

Bem, para começar não sou muito fã de responder forums, mais como estou em casa e doente, la vai...

Comecei com linux por volta de 1998 com o Slackware 3.4, num velho 486, levei mais ou menos 3 messes para completar a instalação, pois alem do computador ser antigo eu estava mais interssado em aprender do que usa-lo.

Alem do slack usava muito o redhat...Com o gentoo comecei no ano passado, por volta de novembro após ter experimentado o sorcere. Ainda hoje instalo o gentoo desde do stage 1. Uso o gentoo tanto em casa quanto no trabalho.

Gostaria muito de ajudar na manutenção do ebuilds, mais não tenho muito tempo livre, assim que as coisas melhorarem vou ajudar a manter alguns ebuilds que eu gosto.

Abraços para todos

Marco Silva

PS.: Desculpe, mais detesto esta diferenciação entre Portuges-Portugal e Portugues-Brasil, somos todos da lingua portuguesa e devíamos ficar unidos não separados. Quase não se vê diferenciação entre os países da lingua inglesa, eles aprendem a viver com as diferenças de linguagem entre eles.

----------

## Proton

Português  :Smile: 

E já agora:

 *mamsbrl wrote:*   

> PS.: Desculpe, mais detesto esta diferenciação entre Portuges-Portugal e Portugues-Brasil, somos todos da lingua portuguesa e devíamos ficar unidos não separados. Quase não se vê diferenciação entre os países da lingua inglesa, eles aprendem a viver com as diferenças de linguagem entre eles.

 

As diferenças entre os vários ingleses não são tão acentuadas como as diferenças entre os vários portugueses... Nós temos variações brutais, até em termos de verbos (os portugueses dizem "não há", os brasileiros "não tem") e características dos mesmos (complementos directos versus complementos indirectos, por exemplo).

Isto para não falar em toda a questão da ortografia, onde o número de palavras com variações também é muito superior ao do inglês, e ainda a grande quantidade de expressões e frases idiomáticas únicas a cada dialecto...

Eu pessoalmente acho difícil ler um texto em português do Brasil, suponho que um brasileiro tenha a mesma dificuldade em ler textos em português de Portugal; por isso sou completamente a favor da existência das duas variantes no que diz respeito à documentação e interfaces de programas. 

Agora, para falar num fórum não é preciso "tradutor", não é?  :Wink: 

----------

## Vanquirius

Brasil...  :Smile: 

 *mamsbrl wrote:*   

>  (os portugueses dizem "não há", os brasileiros "não tem") e características dos mesmos (complementos directos versus complementos indirectos, por exemplo).

 

Nós dizemos "não tem" mesmo, mas que eu saiba está gramaticalmente errado (a menos que _alguém_ não tenha alguma coisa).

----------

## To

Bom e neste campo voltamos à velha história... Aqui em Portugal temos umas 10 telenovelas brasileiras... e acho que toda a gente entende na perfeição... No Brasil não estou a ver uma telenovela passar, mas se passa-se tinha de passar com legendas...

Tó

----------

## gmichels

A forma de linguagem nas novelas é um pouco diferente do dia-a-dia das pessoas.

Agora algo que até brasileiro precisa de legenda: experimente assistir o filme "Cidade de Deus"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

Já vi quase o filme inteiro. É verdade que existiram partes que percisei mesmo das legendas. 

Já agora, e uma vez que foi avisado por causa do meu post anterior, para ficar esclarecido, o que eu queria dizer era o seguinte:

Devido à enchente nos canais portugueses das telenovelas brasileiras talves tenhamos mais facilidade em perceber o portugues brasileiro do que o inverso.

Era isto que eu queria dizer, quem viu segundo significado nas minhas palavras espero que tenha ficado esclarecido. Não houve nenhuma maldade naquilo que eu disse, por isso até fiquei espantado...

Tó

----------

## nafre

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eu comecei com MDK 9.1, depois foi Conectiva 9, Slackware 9.1 e finalmente Gentoo 1.4. Mas já experimentei o Kurumim 2.12 também.

 

 *To wrote:*   

> [...]a minha ditro de sempre é o redhat, comecei na 3.x[...]

 

 Comecei em Janeiro de 2003 com o Mandrake 9.0 depois migrei para o MDK 9.0. Nunca gostei de Hed Hat sempre vinha na minha cabeça a ideai de windows!!

 A um tempo atras me veio a ideia de Gentoo. Demorei um pouco para instalar algo em torno de 3 dias. Mais depois que terminei nao sai da frente do PC.

 QUe dure muitos e muitos anos o meu Gentoo.!

 Meu objetivo agora é ter uma máquina só minha com dual boot com o Gentoo e o FreeBSd dois SO completos.

  UM abraco!!

----------

## domus-br

 *Proton wrote:*   

> Português 
> 
> E já agora:
> 
>  *mamsbrl wrote:*   PS.: Desculpe, mais detesto esta diferenciação entre Portuges-Portugal e Portugues-Brasil, somos todos da lingua portuguesa e devíamos ficar unidos não separados. Quase não se vê diferenciação entre os países da lingua inglesa, eles aprendem a viver com as diferenças de linguagem entre eles. 
> ...

 

estou de acordo

o Brasil é um pais muito grande, em varios estados brasileiros o portugues acaba ficando regionalizado, é so ver casos de girias e termos populares presentes no Brasil em alguns casos ocorrem ate transtornos, digo isso aqui na bahia por exemplo, a lapseira que no sudeste seria usado para escrever com o grafite, aqui na bahia é considerado como o apontador que faz a ponta do lapis e fora outros exemplos, nao há como manter um padrao afinal o pais é enorme, entao o idioma acaba ficando regionalizado

----------

## Festrati

Po bem legal o que acontecido com o surgimento do gentoo...

antes quando falavamos de comunidades linux no brasil era complicado pq existia algumas perdidas e apenas as do rio grande do sul mais consistente ateh mesmo por causa do FOrum..

agora veja só...

sou paulista  estou morando no Amazonas e trampando com o desenvolvimento web no linux aqui na flaresta...

e tem mais a mocada usava o red hat depois mandrake e agora a grande maioria gentoo...

isso e animal 

gentoo live

----------

## mamsbrl

Este é um forum com brasileiros e portugues, não vamos utilizar tantas gírias

 *Quote:*   

> sou paulista estou morando no Amazonas e trampando com o desenvolvimento web no linux aqui na flaresta...
> 
> e tem mais a mocada usava o red hat depois mandrake e agora a grande maioria gentoo... 

 

Sou carioca e não entendi nada do que você falou...

GBY

Marco

----------

## Vanquirius

Ele é paulista (do estado de São Paulo), mas está morando no estado de Amazonas. Ele trabalha com o desenvolvimento de internet com Linux na floresta.

Depois:

Além disso, as pessoas antes usavam RedHat, mudaram para o Mandrake, e agora a grande maioria usa Gentoo.

----------

## Festrati

A foi mau quanto as girias...

estou tentando sempre postar sem girias, mais ainda sai algumas...

mais e isso que o ManuChao escreveu...

----------

## mamsbrl

Pessoal, nao estou falando para acabar com a nossa regionalizacao mais para realmente juntarmos em uma unica comunidade de lingua portuguesa.

Se realmente um texto for escrito em portugues, qualquer pessoa de qualquer pais eh capaz de le-lo. Se nao, volta para escola.

Ja li varios textos em portugues-portugal, inclusive jornais, e nao tive nenhum problema. Claro que certas palavras (girias) me eram estranhas, mas no contexto eram facilmente reconhecidas.

Nos brasileiros usamos girias de mais, devemos nos atender ao portugues quando estivermos escrevendo manuais ou outros documentos de interesse comum.

Mais uma vez, nao quero terminar com a regionalizacao da linguagem mais criar um senso de uniao.

GBY

PS.: Desculpe, mais este computador que estou usando (gentoo) eh do trabalho que nao tem acentuacao.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *mamsbrl wrote:*   

> Pessoal, nao estou falando para acabar com a nossa regionalizacao mais para realmente juntarmos em uma unica comunidade de lingua portuguesa.
> 
> Se realmente um texto for escrito em portugues, qualquer pessoa de qualquer pais eh capaz de le-lo. Se nao, volta para escola.
> 
> Ja li varios textos em portugues-portugal, inclusive jornais, e nao tive nenhum problema. Claro que certas palavras (girias) me eram estranhas, mas no contexto eram facilmente reconhecidas.
> ...

 

Não é questão de gíria. Tome por exemplo o caso da palavra inglesa "screen". Nós, brasileiros, chamamos ela de "tela". Os portugueses a traduzem como "ecrã".

Concordo que o ideal seria um idioma do tipo WORA  :Very Happy: . Mas aí teríamos que aprendê-lo. E isso seria como aprender inglês, e aí, para que traduzirmos?

----------

## RoadRunner

Um dicionário é sempre preciso quando há duas palavras diferentes para exprimir o mesmo objecto. E ś muito simples reparar que há palavras diferentes para a mesma coisa em Portugal e no Brasil. Aquele sitio onde se compra carne, no Brasil é um açougue e em Portugal é um talho. Também sei que Talho no brasil é um sitio onde se compra outro tipo de carne =) Por isso estão a ver a quantidade de equivocos que se pode dar.

Acho que deve haver sempre a diferença entre o Português de Portugal e o Português do Brasil. Há enormes diferenças na língua, não só no calão. Por exemplo, todas as pessoas sabem que no Brasil o uso do gerundio é muito mais elevado que em portugal. há muitas diferenças. O que eu não gosto é que digam que em Portugal se fala Português e que no Brasil se fala Brasileiro.

----------

